# eigtl. matter Lack glänzt!?



## hardyfreak (3. August 2010)

hab jetz keine rubrik gefunden wo ich das hinschreiben soll.
Also es geht darum: mein bike hat eigtl matten Lack, jetzt nach 2 monaten glänzt der aber.
Woran liegt das?
Muss das bike neu gelackt werden odder hilft da was andrwes?
mfg


----------



## alittleprayer (3. August 2010)

hey,
hast du den selbst gelackt, oder ist das die Farbe, die von Anfang an auf dem Bike war?
Bei Zweiterem würd ich sagen, ruf mal denen an, wo du dein Bike her hast.
Ich bin zwar kein "Lacker", aber Lacke können ausbleichen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das von matt zu glänzend geht, meistens eher andersherum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (3. August 2010)

reibst du vielleicht mit den Beinen darüber beim Fahren?


----------



## hardyfreak (3. August 2010)

also is net selber gelackt, alles original.
mit den beinen reib ich t´zwar an ein paar stellen drüber, das glänzende is aber auch an ganz anderen stellen wo ich net drüberreiben "kann"
kann das gänzende vllt. an nem lackschutzh den ich drauf gemacht hab liegen? wär aber auch unlogisch weil der rahmen ja nur an manchen stellen glänzt.


----------



## mainfluffy (3. August 2010)

hardyfreak schrieb:


> ...mit den beinen reib ich _*t´zwar*_ an ein paar stellen drüber...


Das ist nicht dein Ernst, oder? 

Hast du vielleicht irgendwann mal versucht Sticker mit Nitroverdünnung abzumachen? Das hat bei mir den Lack bisschen glänzender gemacht.


----------



## hardyfreak (4. August 2010)

ne nix verdünnung und so weiter, kanns eventuell an bner schlechten lack qualie liegen?


----------



## hardyfreak (5. August 2010)

hat keiner mehr ne idee? kann ich den lack vllt. mir stahl watte oder wie das heißt wieder mat bekommen? oder "verätz" ich mir da den lack?
freue mich über antworten!!!
mfg


----------



## RISE (5. August 2010)

Also ich bin kein Lackexperte, aber ich vermute, dass es an diesem Schutz liegt, den du aufgetragen hast. Normalerweise wird Glanzlack mit der Zeit stumpf und matt, aber umgekehrt wüsste ich nicht, dass matter Lack auf einmal glänzt. 
Mit Stahlwolle würde ich nicht arbeiten. Wenn du dran rumschleifen willst, dann mit Sandpapier in feiner Körnung, damit du nicht gleich alles wegschmirgelst. Wenn du den Lack wirklich wieder ganz matt haben möchtest, könntest du aber den Rahmen nochmal richtig saubermachen und entfetten und dann mit ultramattem Klarlack nochmal drübersprühen. Musst halt nur aufpassen, dass du nicht unbedingt in Lager(schalen) sprühst. Am besten in mehreren dünnen Schichten aufsprühen.


----------



## hardyfreak (6. August 2010)

ja aber das komische ist, dass ich den schutz am kompletten rahmen aufgetragen habe, der lack glänzt aber nur an manchen stellen.
Zu dem sandpapier: wenn ich mit ner feinen körnung über den ack schleife, meinst du  /ihr, dass der lack dann wieder matt wird? Oder soll ich es nur zum abschleifen für´s neulackieren nehmen?
Gesprüt wird mit solchen sprüdosen, oder nich?
Danke für die bisherigen tipps!


----------



## RISE (6. August 2010)

Warum es nur an manchen Stellen glänzt, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Den Aufwand mit dem Sandpapier musst du dir, wenn du nochmal drüberlackierst, nicht machen, aber auf einer leicht angerauhten Oberfläche hält der Lack besser. Wichtig ist aber nur, dass du den alle Teile, die du lackieren willst, vorher entfettest oder zumindest gut saubermachst. 
Mach dir nicht zuviel Aufwand, komplett vor Kratzen etc. wirst du den Lack eh nicht ewig schützen können.


----------



## hardyfreak (6. August 2010)

Ok ich soll den lack aufrauen, aber kann ich den nich gleihc komplett runterholne und neulackeiren? oder deckt die sprühdose dann nicht genug?
vielen danke für die bisherigen fragen:_)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (6. August 2010)

ist es denn wirklich ein sooo großes problem, wenn der rahmen matt/glänzend ist?
das kann dem rad doch seinen eigenen charakter verleihen und du sparst dir den aufwand


----------



## RISE (6. August 2010)

Du kannst auch direkt entlacken / abschleifen und neu lackieren. Das macht aber mehr Aufwand als einfaches drüberlacken mit Klarlack, da du das Rad auseinanderbauen und Lager entfernen sowie Lagersitze abkleben musst. 
Du kannst dann den alten Lack anschleifen (mit grobem Schleifpapier) und sparst dir so die Grundierung. Dann trägst du die neue Farbe in mehreren Schichten auf. Achte auf einigermaßen brauchbare und vor allem genügend Farbe (Molotow war ganz geil z.B.). Nur für den Rahmen kannst du sicherlich 1 Dose rechnen, sicherheitshalber würde ich 2 einplanen, wobei dann ein Rest bleibt.


----------



## King Jens one (6. August 2010)

mein Luna Rahmen war auch zuerst matt dann glänzend lag vllt am Schweiß was aufs Oberrohr getropft ist. Ich hab mir mit sehr feinen Schleifpapier geholfen ging super nur einmal kurz rüberschleifen schon ist er wieder matt...


----------



## hardyfreak (9. August 2010)

King Jens one schrieb:


> mein Luna Rahmen war auch zuerst matt dann glänzend lag vllt am Schweiß was aufs Oberrohr getropft ist. Ich hab mir mit sehr feinen Schleifpapier geholfen ging super nur einmal kurz rüberschleifen schon ist er wieder matt...


Was war das für ne rauheit (weis grad nich wie das heißt)?
Und für welches material war das Schleifpapier?
lg


----------



## iManu (9. August 2010)

hör doch einfach auf dir sorgen um solch eine kleinigkeit zu machen und fahr dein rad.

dein matter lack glänzt stellenweise, weil er an diesen stellen zerkratzt ist, durch reibung hast du das matt förmlich poliert und es glänzt.


----------

